# HUZHOU | South Taihu CBD Tower | 318m | 1043ft | 66 fl | U/C



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Posted by 苕溪街 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-03 by 苕溪街


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

November 19 by 工人日报


----------

